# Betta and Killifish together?



## Myka (Jan 22, 2008)

I just searched the forums for about 20 minutes, and couldn't find in particular; are Bettas and Killifish compatible? :fish:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Depends on the fish. Aggression with Bettas can be a coin toss, and so can killies (also depends on the killie species.)

Personally, I wouldn't try it. Killies do best in species tanks.


----------



## Myka (Jan 22, 2008)

Ok, thanks! What about Bettas with other Labyrinth fish then? I have a Betta in a 10g, and I want to find him some colorful buddies.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

A 10gal isn't much room for any other labrynth fish that I can think of... even adding a dwarf gourami I think would be pushing it. Without much room, you definitely run the risk of aggression breaking out.

What about some gentle tetras? (Not Serpae or Emperors, but Cardinals, Neons, Pristellas... something along those lines would still add a lot of color to the tank).


----------



## Myka (Jan 22, 2008)

Ya, tetras was my last choice! I wanted to know if there were any other options!!! LOL. I'm going to put bamboo in the tank, and want it to look Asian. I am trying to go with Asian themed fish. Killies are African though, but I just like them too much.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Rasboras might be a good choice, then.


----------



## Myka (Jan 22, 2008)

Ya, but they aren't very colorful. Not the ones I know of anyway. Maybe I'll just have to settle with some Neons (no Cardinals in my area). "Asian" neons. :hihi:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Have you seen Trigonostigma espei in person? I think they're very colorful, and IMO a school would be perfect in a 10gal tank :thumbsup: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myfish/Cyprinids/0/4


----------



## CaffeinatedCake (Jun 19, 2008)

You could get a clear tank divider and house two bettas 

S'what I did for a while with one of my 10g, they flared a t abit at the start, but mellowed out some, only flareing for a few minutes a day after 2-3 days [and flareing is healthy for them anyway]

Or you could grab a 5g and set it up in your asian theme and just house the betta by himself :]


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

My rasboras are blue with a slash of dark red on the belly, and I have solid red ones. Look into Axelrodi Rasboras.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Just an FYI, any "aquatic" bamboo you find at pet stores aren't aquatic...


----------



## Myka (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions guys!

Yes, I have seen T. espei in person. They aren't bad...and would be my first choice of Rasbora if I could find them in town, which I doubt. I've only seen the "regular" Harlequins. I will take a look around and see what I can find for Rasboras. 

I don't want to divide the tank. I think it looks small enough as it is! For now the Betta is the only inhabitant. Actually, he doesn't even have any plants yet, just some Fluorite and bamboo. :icon_redf 

I'm not using live bamboo. I'm using dry bamboo sticks.

I will post pics once I get a couple plants in there. Gonna go pick some up tomorrow.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

no anabantoids should be kept with male B. splendens.


----------



## elihanover (May 15, 2008)

FWIW, I had three Gardneri Killis. One of them killed the other two, along with my male betta, three neon tetras, and two emerald barbs. He would nip and tear the fins.

He left my honey-gold gouramis alone as well as my OTO, Clown Loaches, SAE, Emerald Cory, and all of my shrimp.

I've read mixed reviews online of the Killi. My experience has shown my to keep them away from anything really colorful that would play near the top/middle fo the tank.


----------



## Myka (Jan 22, 2008)

@[email protected] said:


> no anabantoids should be kept with male B. splendens.


I had a feeling of that.


----------



## Myka (Jan 22, 2008)

elihanover said:


> FWIW, I had three Gardneri Killis. One of them killed the other two, along with my male betta, three neon tetras, and two emerald barbs. He would nip and tear the fins.
> 
> He left my honey-gold gouramis alone as well as my OTO, Clown Loaches, SAE, Emerald Cory, and all of my shrimp.
> 
> I've read mixed reviews online of the Killi. My experience has shown my to keep them away from anything really colorful that would play near the top/middle fo the tank.


Oh thanks for the experiences!! Maybe I will have to set up a Killi tank. 

Note: Why can't you "copy" on this forum??


----------



## DiscusIt'sWhats4DinneR (Apr 25, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> Have you seen Trigonostigma espei in person? I think they're very colorful, and IMO a school would be perfect in a 10gal tank :thumbsup: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myfish/Cyprinids/0/4


 
i have these and feed them color enhancing flakes.

their bodies color up a nice pinkish orange. they are beautiful.


----------



## Myka (Jan 22, 2008)

Well I went to every single LFS in town (population is about 120,000 so we have 5 LFS's), and all I could find were "normal" Harlequin Rasboras.  So I bought 8.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Myka said:


> Note: Why can't you "copy" on this forum??


Use the keyboard shortcuts; [ctrl] C to copy or [ctrl] x to cut, and [ctrl] V to paste. :thumbsup:


----------



## Myka (Jan 22, 2008)

^ Awesome, thanks!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Uw


----------



## Linling021 (Nov 8, 2015)

I have a male beta and I have a killie fish that my dad left in a tank when he moved...he was the president of the killie fish association...all the pumps where turned off in his breeding tanks and all others I found him just swimming alone ..he was gonna die anyway so I took a chance and put him in w the beta they actually co exist quite well...its been a week and both are doing fine one hides in a log and the other in a tiki thingy they come up for food at the same time no aggression


----------



## Grah the great (Jul 3, 2013)

Don't try bettas with most killies...I had a trio of Aphyosemion striatum killies (two of which, 1M 1F, are still alive) that ripped the fins on all the fish in a 29 G planted community except two platies, and seemingly killed several white cloud minnows. Wouldn't trust most killies with a betta.


----------

